# Did Cerwin Vega make their own amps?



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Just traded for a Cerwin Vega 3204 4 ch. amplifier and was wondering if Cerwin Vega made their own amps? Or if not does any one know who made them?

Only thing I know is there is a CV logo on the circuit board.

Thanks


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

ubuy? I know many were similar to arc and clarion amps.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

ubuy????


----------



## Reimers (Jan 8, 2011)

a friend of mine bought a 3024 recently.
looks pretty good if you ask me.
i know the exl series was the same board as some arc and clarion amps. 





and here is the guts of some of the newer cerwin amps.
all pics are mine exept of the vega 500.1 and stroker 2000.1

stroker 2000.1



vega 500.1



vega 600.1



vega 500.4



stealth 220.2



stealth 500.1


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I like that they use the metal strips to hold the transistors down, like Orion did. At least you can open it up with out worrying about changing the pressure on the transistors like on the PPI's


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Its pretty clear Orion made the 3204.


----------



## Reimers (Jan 8, 2011)

its pretty cool if orion made the vega series of amps for cerwin. 
to bad there is not many of them around


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Its pretty clear Orion made the 3204.


Why would you think that? It has the CV logo right on the board.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Since Orion,or who ever makes Orion,made this amp for CV they can print anything on it.
The Orions have the same white print with their name on the boards.The 2 white circles with white spokes like a wheel under the transformer.The green,red and amber windings on the black torid transformer.The silver rails with the red numbers and the t15 torxs screws.The black torid choke with green windings.The green 2 watt emitter resistors and all the other resistors are the blue 1% metal film.The green potentiometers.
This amp screams Orion.(before DEI)
And.
The 500.1 looks just like new DEI Orion Cobalt 800.1.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

What kind of thermal compound ( or method) is used in the second pic of the 3204? I had to open mine up tonight and it almost looks like white duct tape between the transistor and the heat sink?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

They dont use separate insulators and add heat sink compound on these amps.It is a hybrid type with both made together.If the coating peels its best to replace the whole thing but if unavailable you can clean the transistor an apply a thin coating of any heatsink compound to it.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

So since I removed the board, I can't reuse what is on the transistors now ?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I wouldnt. you can get thermal compound from ratshack for a few bucks.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I have some, just wanted to ask , thought the way they were mounted now looked weird, not like that kapton (?) tape I've seen used before, thanks


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Use a razor blade to remove the coating from the transistor if some stuck to it and use the razor to carefully remove a section from the strip.Then apply new compound to the transistor.You dont want 2 layers of the coating to overlap or it will increase the thermal resistance.Sometimes rubbing alcohol will dissolve the coating and make it much easier to remove.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

What strip ? The metal bar that
Holds the transistors down? Right now the tape is stuck only to the transistors, there is also tape on top of them where the bars were sitting against the transistors, does anything need to be between the bar and transistor?

I took the board out to get to the crossover controls, the amp was
Not playing correctly unless the crossover switches or knobs were moved a certain way, I figured they
Needed to be cleaned


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Think it's time to get a new amp and stop
Messing around with old stuff!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Lol, help yourself to a new amp.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

If none of the heat sink compound stuck to the metal side of the transistors then your fine.
Thats what I was referring too.
Yes,there needs to be something between the metal bar and the black side of the transistor.If the foam strip is still there your fine.If not remove all of it from the metal bar and all transistors,cut thin strips of cardboard from a box that will fit between the screws and use that.
The best way I found to remove those metal strips with out doing much damage is to remove all screws from the metal bar and put the tip of a hot soldering iron into the screw holes.Move it from hole to hole until the metal bar gets hot enough to soften up the foam strip,then pry back on it with the soldering iron and it will come off easy.
The whole length of the foam strip will stay on the bar intact.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I have the two bars off of the transistors already, the long one came right off, the tape stuff is stuck to the bottom of the transistors, did not try to remove it yet, wasn't sure if it had to be replaced or could be reused. it looks like it is in good shape, but as you said not worth it to take a chance.


----------

